# Is a hedgehog worth the money?



## Uhhhelp (Dec 16, 2014)

I've been looking into getting a hedgehog for a few weeks. I found a breeder, made a list of supplies, I even scheduled the day and time of the week when I would change the bedding and whatnot. I have done so much research that I think I could make an A+ on a hedgehog test. And I've been SO excited and telling people I'm gonna get one. But today I was sitting down looking at the price I am going to have to pay and I started wondering if it is actually worth it. 

I'm very much an animal lover (I'm going to vet school. Woo!) and I have the time and room for the hedgie. I even have the money to spend on it. But I hate spending money, I always have. I refused to buy a new laptop and was using my old clunky gross one that made a weird noise every time it was turned on until it finally died this past semester. And even then my family had to talk me into buying a new one (which I love and would not trade for anything. Laptops have come a long way since I bought my last one in middle school!) But that was considered a NEED in my household so it was easy for everyone to jump on that and agree that I had to have it. A hedgehog is something that everyone keeps saying they can't decide for me and I have to decide on my own when I ask for opinions. I have always been a saver, so seeing a grand total of over $500 hurts me a little.

Maybe I shouldn't be so stingy and tight? Maybe I shouldn't get one if I'm freaking out over the money? Opinions? Talk me into it? Talk me out of it? Help me!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

If you have to be talked into it, then NO! Don't do it.

If you think a hedgehog is going to be something that is "worth the money", then I'd say pass it up until your attitude or your financial situation changes. You're always going to be trying to get the cheapest instead of the best--food, wheels, heating, cage and then there's vet care. It's expensive. You should have about another $500 in an emergency vet fund before you get your pet.

You should want a hedgehog to enjoy the experience of having a unique pet that you enjoy for being itself and not what the hedgehog can give you--they are not that kind of animal.

You want your pet to THRIVE not just tolerate or get by. Sure you can feed it cheap food and have a crummy wheel but that's not providing the best life you can for a pet that needs you to take the best care of it that you can.

JMO


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

I agree with MomLady. If you need to be talked into something then don't do it. I'm one to try to keep my prices down too. However, a pet should be viewed as your own baby, a living being depending on you. 

The initial costs are pretty steep, but after a while it's not that expensive. I just brought my baby home, and I think she was so worth the money. I'm in love already. But if you're not willing to provide the care and quality the hedgehog needs, then it's not the pet for you. 

I wish you best of luck. Hedgehogs make great pets, but you should not force yourself to do something you're unsure of.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

It has never been a question of "Is it worth it," for me. It's always been a question of "How sad am I when I DON'T have one in my life?" A hedgehog is basically my spirit animal, I GET hedgehogs in a way that no other pet has for me. I love my dogs and (tolerate) the cats, but my spikepig is mine. He is my cuddles and my anger, my independent little man who sometimes just needs a hug. He is fire and fear and strength and foolhardedness and wonderful.

No pet is ever a conversation of give and return, it's just love. And you can't put a price on that.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

I will start off by saying I love to save money, but I just don't really think of my animals as "getting my moneys worth out of them", and some of my animals cost a lot of money. I always try to get what I need for my animals cheap, but never sacrifice quality (you get what you pay for). 

You can't be talked into an animal, you either want one and want to care for it then get one. They are tons of fun, and I wouldn't change anything. You seem exited to get one, so I would say go for it! I won't try to talk you into it or out of it though; that's completely up to you!!!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Erm... i'm gonna say a hedgehog probably isn't for you. Not at this time, anyways. A hedgehog isn't a lap top, it doesn't really give you anything but it's cuteness back. So, no one can talk you into it. YOU have to decide if you are willing to give the animal the best life it can have


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I guess the real thing you have to figure out is why the sudden hesitation on spending the money. Is it really the money? I know the feeling of not wanting to part with cash even if I can more than afford to. But I've always been that way. However, if it's something that I know in my little heart that I would love to have more than I love having the money (and I can definitely afford it!) then I'm going to do it and not feel any regrets.

So, is it the money? Is it jitters on having a new responsibility? Is it nervousness of having such a strange little creature in your home? Is it worry your new little friend might never warm up to you?

If the money is a genuine worry (and not just the saver in you snarling) then hold off. Save a bit more. There's always time later on. If it's any of the rest, then do things to help you decide one way or another. Do you know anyone with a hedgehog? Spending time with the little spikeballs can help either calm your fears or confirm them and help you make a decision. Either way, there's no need to rush a decision. Do what you need to do to figure out what you really want however long that takes. Then, once you know, act on it.


----------



## Uhhhelp (Dec 16, 2014)

shinydistraction said:


> So, is it the money? Is it jitters on having a new responsibility? Is it nervousness of having such a strange little creature in your home? Is it worry your new little friend might never warm up to you?.


Honestly..if I'm really honest, it's not completely about money. I will always have the money to spend on it. I have a steady job that isn't going anywhere for at least until I'm out of school, I'm in school on scholarship so I don't have to worry about any of that, and I still live at home so my money isn't an issue. I know I have it and will for a while. I'm just like a little animal that likes to stash my food away just in case. But I don't need to. I do think that I'm a little nervous/afraid. Having cats and dogs is one thing but this little ball of prickles is different. I don't have expectations of wanting to cuddle constantly or have it love me right away. I know that takes work. But I've almost worried myself sick about making sure it stays warm and has the absolute PERFECT cage set up and the bedding I need to get and which bedding to choose and what vet to choose and the list goes on and on. So yeah, maybe there are other issues. Maybe that's a good point.

The whole reason I want a hedgie is because a girl I have been friends with since I was born got one and I've spent every weekend over at her house since she got it playing with it and staring at it. We will wake it up like once or twice during the day but then we feel bad about waking her up so we just sit there and stare at her until she wakes up in the middle of the night and then we watch her run or we let her run around in a big pen. Something about the pokey spines in my arm when she burrows her head in my elbow and then backs out and stabs me on accident just made me fall in love.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

My opinion probably goes against the general consensus, but I say you should go for it. I think that you will grow and learn with and from owning a hedgehog. I am literally the same way-- I used to have nightmares about my hedgehog hibernating, I was always looking for the best food, best treats, you name it. My hedgehog is my first pet (I'm 22) and being responsible for a living creature did freaked me out a little bit at first, too. It's natural-- many of us are worried about every little thing when it comes to our hedgies! Especially our first ones. 

I think if you have a strong network to support you, even if it's your friend that you mentioned has one, that's so helpful and a great start. And we are always here to help, too.  So as long as you are okay with the start up cost (plus having an emergency vet fund and money for food), then I say you should go for it. You won't know what you are missing and what (or who/which) spikeball you'll fall in love with unless you go for it. Also, you did all of the research, you seem very excited (other than the typical new parent jitters) and I think you genuinely really do want one. When push comes to shove, I think you would make an excellent hedgie parent... you just need a little bit of experience to boost your confidence! Which, I think you will get with that support network and hands on experience.


----------



## phoenixjay (Nov 18, 2014)

Coming from someone who just got a hedgehog a couple days ago, it was worth it for me. I'm probably not as well off as you are, but I still have the finances for it. I blew all of my past paychecks on my Moyo and it was completely worth it. Every time I see him, I just fall in love and I truly want to make his entire life a happy one and give him all I can. 

That doesn't mean you have to get one. I had doubts too before getting Moyo. Pets aren't really about the price tag. Honestly, pets are one of the few things that I don't really try to get deals on or try to get the cheapest of. Other than that, I can be a bit of a penny pincher (in a weird way. I spend way too much on makeup actually). When I decided to get a hedgehog, I budgeted and everything, but I knew that most of the money I was making was going towards the setup and most of my Christmas money is going towards his vet fund. 

For me, a hedgehog was never about the money. I needed something to take care of. I always have. I get weirdly depressed without a pet. Animals bring me joy, and every penny I spend on Moyo is worth it to me. Because it makes both of us happy. 

Like everyone else said, if you have to be convinced, don't get one. However, it also seems like you're excited and like you really want one and you will take care of it. Don't make a decision you will regret. But if a hedgehog will truly make you happy, and you are able to make one happy in return. Go for it. Every new pet owner has their doubts.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Hedgehogs are amazing pets, they're so rewarding in an unconventional way. And theyre super loveable. 
That being said, no animal should ever be seen as a big price sign. There are a lot of pros and cons to owning a small animal. If youve never had a small animal before or a high maintenance pet (which a lot of people disagree with me on but in comparison to my other animals hedgehogs are high maintenance) its a lot to take in. 
And also because you're becoming a vet you might get swamped with homework and other commitments. Don't get one until you're absolutely sure you're ready and this is what you want. I think you should eventually go for it but it doesn't need to be right away.


----------



## hedgiehome (Nov 10, 2014)

I think after the initial costs of getting the hedgehog (which can be a lot upfront), the rewards way exceed the cost. The way my hedgie's cute face cheers me up when I'm not in a good mood is priceless in my mind. The decision ultimately has to be yours, but I don't think you'll find anyone here who said it wasn't worth the $$$


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Just a side note, the heating is not as scary as it seems. I was terrified!! I would wake up in the middle of the night to check on her. But over time, you relax


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I don't think anyone should get any pet unless they are 100% sure that its the right decision. If there are any doubts then I think you should wait. You can always get one later if you feel more sure about it.


----------

